# Petunia pictures



## iluvwalkers (Jun 4, 2007)

This last one is my favorite! Funny thing, I was waiting for her to bray this moring but she hasn't yet. Zada asked if she still was going to "sing her song". I told her to give her a few days and she'll sing again.



:


----------



## anoki (Jun 4, 2007)

awwwwww :aktion033: :aktion033:



:

they both look soo happy!!!!!

I'm sure she'll start 'singing' again soon too!!!!

Glad she's home!!!

~kathryn


----------



## ponyboi09 (Jun 4, 2007)

Very cute pictures, i really like the third one



:



:

Will


----------



## FoRebel (Jun 4, 2007)

Cute pictures!!!! :aktion033: Glad she's finally home!!!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jun 4, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt] :aktion033: [/SIZE]OH She looks SOOOOOO Good!!!!!!!!! Those pics are soooooo cute!



:


----------



## miniwhinny (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh I have tears rolling down my face...she's home..SHE"S HOME :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:



:



:



:

(((((HUGS))))) to ALL :aktion033:


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jun 4, 2007)

:aktion033: :risa8: :new_multi: Welcome home Petunia Sweetie!!! YOu are looking so good for everything you have veen threw.. Such a pretty girl.. And Zada looks so happy and pretty herself..Give everyone a hug from me...Keep doing good Tunia girl...



:



: :488:



:



:


----------



## jdomep (Jun 4, 2007)

I just love that last one too!



: She will be back to her old singing self again soon! Your daughter will make sure of it



:


----------



## Bassett (Jun 4, 2007)

So happy for you, the tears are running



: . Those pictures say it all.



:



: She will sing again. I know she will. :aktion033: Would have liked to see one of you and Tunia also. You'll have to teach Zada how to use your camera.



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jun 4, 2007)

:aktion033: [SIZE=12pt]Those are the "BEST" pictures in the world



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Zada had her singing Buddy back and her Buddy looks so happy to be home



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Look at how Tunia is looking at Nikki :538: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]She loves her so much.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]They say Donkeys never forget....and she'll never forget the love and faith you had in her healing.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]We can all learn from your/her experience



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt] :cheeky-smiley-006: Welcome Home Tunia[/SIZE] :cheeky-smiley-006:


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh i am so choked up it is a good thing I don't have to speak. Those are amazing pictures! I'll have to go give our Petunia a hug in lew of!!!! Yahoo!! She's home!!! :aktion033: :bgrin :aktion033: :bgrin


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jun 4, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt] 

 Petunia and Zada look really happy today! You did a very good job clipping her too! I'm with Bonnie though, we need to see one of Tunia and Momma...lol And BTW, I know Zada CAN take a great picture...



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]I'm so glad she's home my Friend,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (Jun 4, 2007)

: Absolutely beautiful pictures!



:

Glad to hear she's home and doing well!


----------



## Denali (Jun 4, 2007)

Those are two gorgeous girls!! Thank goodness they are back together again!! :aktion033:

Vicki


----------



## Chico (Jun 4, 2007)

:aktion033: Happy days! :aktion033: Petunia looks great! Pretty cute kidlie.





chico


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 4, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Nik, WHen I got home tonight the first thing I did..was fire up my puter and was heading to see if you posted pics, in the meantime my emails were coming in...when I seen one from you and opened it and found the pictures. I was in tears! Zada looks SOOO HAPPY to have her Tunia back home, and Tunia looks great! Your clip job looks really good too



: want to come and do mine??




: (I hate clipping) I bet your going to get a good nights sleep tonight, and so will Tunia right in her own stall, close to the ones she loves! Ce[/SIZE]


----------



## Marnie (Jun 5, 2007)

Those are great pictures, I'm so happy that she is finally home. Your little girl is darling and the pictures are just beautiful. It makes me wish I'd had minis when my kids were little. Hugs to Tunia, Zada and you!


----------



## tifflunn (Jun 5, 2007)

:cheeky-smiley-006: [SIZE=18pt]* Welcome Home!*[/SIZE] :cheeky-smiley-006:

What Beautiful Girls you have! :bgrin


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jun 8, 2007)

have not had a chance to be on the forum since we got to Maui until tonight... but had gotten your e-mail so i have been so happy for you! like i said... tell Zada to sing Petunia's song for her and to her, and she will start singing! it works for mine LOL

they look wonderful and so happy to be back together!



:


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh now you have got me crying! I am so glad to see the light in Petunia's eyes and the smile on Zada's face! I am so glad to hear she is home!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jun 11, 2007)

Nikki- [SIZE=8pt]*I told you so*[/SIZE]

Sorry had to say that, I am over the moon at how happy she looks.

She will start singing again soon, Yes.

Could we possibly see rear end views some time???


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jun 11, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]thanks everyone for all the replies




: . she has started "singing" again! the refridgerator repair man pulled in this morning and she let me know before the dogs did! she is in with my 3 mini horses but yesterday we were out all day so i let her out to walk around (about 6 hours), she stayed right around the house and barn. she would pick around the grass and go in the barn for a drink then at one point Zada was playing near her swing set a Petunia layed down next to it and took a nap



: . she is very different now, i look in those big eyes and i see an old soul, it is strange she almost seems like she knows what i am thinking. last night before we went into town i was going to get her to walk her back into the lot with the minis and she headed over herself and stood and waited for me to open the gate. Rabbit "i told you so" is just fine



: , so glad you did. i keep thinking i need to take some pictures but always a million other things i need to do. i will get some and post.



Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 11, 2007)

What happy, happy, happy news. more tears here! Yay Petunia!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jun 11, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Petunia loves you and wants to make you happy.



: That's why she's reading your mind![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]I'm glad she's singing again too.



: That's got to be a great sound to hear!![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]PS. Still waiting on more pictures too!



: [/SIZE]


----------



## chandab (Jun 11, 2007)

She looks good and so happy to be home. :aktion033:


----------

